#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [資料] [轉] 貓的“尾巴語言”

## wingwolf

來源： http://tieba.baidu.com/f?ct=33567539...%DE#4401030016

警惕，感興趣


嘲弄


憤怒


防禦侵略


潛在的侵略性


友好


不具威脅性，不確定


順從


很高興見到你


友好，不具侵略性，不害怕


警惕，感興趣


友好，但不確定



祝大家和自家或附近流浪的貓咪都能有好關係^^（咦？）

----------


## 冥獄o玥

聽說貓和狗情緒的表達方式不太相同

"很高興見到你"的那格好有趣XD
一直抖一直抖一直抖-w-

下次不妨也來觀察看看貓尾巴~~

----------


## 大漠之狼

喔!好東西。
這下可以跟貓和平相處了((?
可以預防被印上爪痕。

----------


## 野狼1991

看了這些解說真令我喜悅=  ˇ=
因為我終於知道我家的貓對我幾乎都是友好和很高興見到我的狀態!!!XDDD"
整個大開心阿(抱
真是沒白疼他了XD

不過......還有嘲弄=  ˇ="
原來他之前刁蟑螂給我看,不是要我給他鼓勵而逝一種炫耀阿...(望

跟淺在侵略性,不過都是在他走路時才會這樣(望


姆,希望有狗的尾巴語言,
想了解我家的小哈是怎樣看我的?XD

----------


## Veritas

喵咪噎噎
原來啊
我去看看我朋友
看看它尾巴如何
貓跟狗
有些肢體語言是相反的
狗躺下代表順從
貓躺下可以代表要攻擊
好像是躺著用爪子抓喔..
難怪會打起來..
狗狗看到喵躺下
一靠近
臉上鼻子就多幾條了..  :jcdragon-trick: 
狗的肢體語言
我之前有打一份資料耶
猜考<<聽狗再說話>>的
(其實只是把表格建檔)
外譯書
可以到圖書館借來看
那表格改天PO一下好了

小哈好可愛~我也要養一隻  :jcdragon-shy2:  
等我長大也要去認養~(明明已經17.8歲了..)
大學來養一隻好了  :jcdragon-drool:

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

呵呵
這讓我想到如果以這來解讀幻猫猫的表達意思
不曉得被捏時會是什麼樣呢~

----------


## 時風月˙幽

這個好可愛www
下次來看看貓的尾巴好惹  :叫好: 

不過到現在還沒被攻擊過呢真是太好惹
這下就永遠不會被攻擊了哈哈(最好是

----------


## 夜星

我以為你會貼貓戰士的尾巴暗號.........
貓跟狗的肢體語言是相反的..........
沒記錯的話;狗躺下是代表順從 貓躺下是準備要攻擊
狗想玩時，會使盡的搖尾巴和伸出狗爪可在貓的語言中，伸出爪子搖尾巴的意思是：“滾開！要不然我用爪子抓你。”
貓想玩時則是發出一種舒適的“呼噜”聲表達。但對狗來說，卻是一種威脅性的信息，等於“別來惹我。”

----------

